# Acute to Swing Bed Coding



## hmlyme (Jun 22, 2010)

I've come across an issue with our patients being discharged from acute and being admitted to swing bed on the same day. I've learned it's no longer appropriate to code SNF codes for swing bed visits and therefore are using the same 'code set' (inpatient- initial, subsequent, discharge) for both LOSs. I've recently had a charge kicked back due to this type of coding, being that an insurer interprets the codes as meaning the patient was discharged and admitted to a singular inpatient facility within the same day, while in all actuality, they're being moved from acute to swing bed. 

Has anyone else come across this problem? If so, I would appreciate any help you could offer. I'm really stumped by this problem!


----------

